

Welcome to Planet Distributed: Web Apps Need Distributed Systems Smarts Now - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2013/05/welcome-to-distributed/

======
terpin
Most Gluecon talks are being posted on slideshare and tweeted out with the
#gluecon hashtag.

